

Show HN: A Google News/Maps mashup - GlocalNews - sdimitris
http://glocalne.ws/

======
vukmir

       "How to use our website
    
       1) Choose your country/language from the Localization menu. 
       2) Drag the pin to the desired place, globally. 
       3) Zoom in to reveal more local news. The results are refreshed dynamically. 
       4) Enjoy the information overload. There is no step four."
    

Information overload ... just what the doctor ordered. On a serious note,
great job guys.

~~~
sdimitris
thank you, kind sir.

